# 1/2" or 9/16" pedals... what's the difference



## BourneKiller (Dec 14, 2006)

I've searched everywhere and I can't find out what's the difference.

I want some cheapy platforms to practice manuals and balancing stuff with... because I've already overrotated, been unable to clip out in time and landed on my ass 

So anyway, three questions.

1. What's the difference between 1/2" and 9/16" pedals? What's that the measurement of?

2. Can I use BMX pedals on my MTB?

3. Pedal tool... what's a good one, does it even matter? Or are there any different sizes of tools...?

Good things.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

1. 1/16" of an inch (sorry, couldn't resist). 9/16" is the standard thread diameter size (and 20 threads per inch) used for most modern bikes. Older one piece cranks used 1/2" thread diameter (also 20 threads per inch). Try this page for some further info http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/pedals.html.

2. I think maybe older BMX pedals mostly are the 1/2" type, but I'm not sure as I never had a bmx bike nor worked on one myself. You can get "flats" in the 9/16" threading fairly easily, though.

3. A pedal wrench is nice to have, but a good wrench of the correct size will do the job too. Read this http://parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=83


----------



## BourneKiller (Dec 14, 2006)

I had to ask, because an ebay auction I was looking at stated "works for 1/2 or 9/16"

As completely illogical and physically impossible as it sounded, I thought (there I went, thinking  ) that it might be a measurement other than the threading.

Coooooool, thanks guys


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BourneKiller said:


> I've searched everywhere and I can't find out what's the difference.
> 
> I want some cheapy platforms to practice manuals and balancing stuff with... because I've already overrotated, been unable to clip out in time and landed on my ass
> 
> ...


1. Spindle diameter I believe

2. Yes, although you have to specify you want them in 9/16''. If you have 3-piece cranks this is a non-issue.

3. Not worth it.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

1: 99% of mtb cranks take 9/16" I don't see how a pedal could work with either. webcyclery has some nice odyssey platforms for $20 if price is an issue. From the box it looks like these are meant for bmx, but they work (I guess that sort of answers question 2).

3: I've been riding for 19 years (doing all my own wrenching for most of that - I know I've never asked anyone to install pedals for me) and never owned a pedal wrench. I always find it funny that whenever someone asks what tools they should start with, that's always one mentioned. I've been using a craftsman... 15mm is the size you want, by the way. A lot of pedals are going the allan wrench route though (6 or 8mm on all mine).


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I guess I'm in the minority so far is saying that a pedal wrench is a great tool to own. I used an adjustable crescent wrench in the past. But the pedal wrench is so much nicer to use. Kind of like V-brakes stop you fine, but disc brakes are better. Ironically, my flat pedals from ebay that said they were 9/16" take the 15mm side of the pedal wrench to install/remove. My clipless also use the 15mm end. The wrench has a 9/16" and a 15mm end. I switch pedals on the MTB often in the winter to alternate between commuter and "real MTBing" mode.


----------



## BourneKiller (Dec 14, 2006)

That's kind of what I'm thinking. I don't have a decent set of adjustable or crescent wrenches anyway....


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

The pedal wrench is thiner and longer. Thin cause some pedals don't give enough room for a regular wrench to fit. Longer for more leverage to get off the most stuborn pedals. Most people can get away with out having a real pedal wrench but every once in a while you find a pedal that has no clearance for a regular wrench. The allen key thing is not strong enough and should be discouraged.

1/2" shows up on cheap kids and department store bikes. A cheap kids BMX with one piece cranks will probably take a 1/2" pedal.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> Ironically, my flat pedals from ebay that said they were 9/16" take the 15mm side of the pedal wrench to install/remove. My clipless also use the 15mm end. The wrench has a 9/16" and a 15mm end. I switch pedals on the MTB often in the winter to alternate between commuter and "real MTBing" mode.


The 15mm and 9/16" on the wrench are for the nut flats, and are a different subject than the thread size. A pedal wrench is nice in that they are often easier to use in the space alotted than a chunky adjustable wrench and have a longer lever arm length than a standard wrench.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> The 15mm and 9/16" on the wrench are for the nut flats, and are a different subject than the thread size. A pedal wrench is nice in that they are often easier to use in the space alotted than a chunky adjustable wrench and have a longer lever arm length than a standard wrench.


I see. I like the pedal wrench for its narrowness and because of its long handle which gets great leverage.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

a fixed wrench is always going to be better than an adjustable. Removing pedals can take a bit of torque; not generally a strong suit of adjusters. 

I've never said that a pedal wrench is useless, just that a general-purpose 15mm open can remove pedals most of the time - if you have a limited tool budged and are starting from scratch, IMO there are better places to spend the money.


----------

